# Getting parts for a HAF 932



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone dealt with CM to get parts for a case?  I sent an email to them today and wondering what sort of response I'll see.  Here's the note:

To: technicalsupport@coolermaster.com



> Hi, I have an older model of the HAF 932 (Purchased back in late 2008).  I have since broken a few parts and wonder if I can purchase replacements,  The parts are:
> 
> - An expansion slot clip (back of the computer, to hold expansion cards such as a video card, etc, one is broken)
> - 3.5" drive bay holder (tab lock broke off)
> ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2012)

They're likely to direct you to cmstore-usa.  I bought a 5.25" -> 3.25" bay for a HAF X case from them and it worked well.

The only thing they list on there from what you requested is a 5.25" USB3.0 bay:
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-usb-3-0-5-25-bracket-oem-package/

That way you can keep all your USB 2.0 ports.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They're likely to direct you to cmstore-usa.  I bought a 5.25" -> 3.25" bay for a HAF X case from them and it worked well.
> 
> The only thing they list on there from what you requested is a 5.25" USB3.0 bay:
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-usb-3-0-5-25-bracket-oem-package/
> ...



I found the drive bracket, but it's out of stock:  http://www.cmstore-usa.com/3-5-hdd-tray-oem-package/

Front I/O Panel: http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-932-i-o-panel-oem-package/ (If I buy the USB 3.0 panel, I probably won't bother replacing the I/O panel)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2012)

Note that the I/O panel you linked is USB 2.0, not 3.0.  Not much sense in getting that. XD

I never tried requesting parts from them that aren't listed on their website.  You'd think they'd have them (especially the USB 3.0 HAF 932 I/O panel) because they're still selling them in new cases.


----------

